# Jackass star Ryan Dunn dies in car accident



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Jackass" star Ryan Dunn was killed early Monday morning when his Porsche flew over a guardrail in West Goshen, Pa., slammed into a tree and burst into flames, according to local police.
> 
> Dunn's passenger -- who police have not identified -- was also killed.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/...-124184189.html

There are pictures of the crash located in the source. Hate to say it but this was bound to happen sooner or later with all their crazy stunts and stupidity (even though this wasn't part of a show). RIP Ryan.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

..This.. or jackass?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 20, 2011)

I can just see how his final moments went...

"I'm Ryan Dunn, and this is 'Car Crash'".


----------



## .Darky (Jun 20, 2011)

Just heard the news some hours ago. RIP, Dunn...you'll be missed by many. ;_;


----------



## naruses (Jun 20, 2011)

Rest In Peace!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rest In Crash, who-ever you were.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2011)

For someone that made a living pulling off crazy stunts (never actually watched Jackass but I know of it), that's a way to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was he driving it properly?


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Was he driving it properly?


alot of sources are saying he was drunk


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 20, 2011)

I hate to sound insensitive but if it was the case that he was drunk then absolutley no sympathy for this guy!

He did post a pic 2 hours before the accident on twitter of him and his mates drinking


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 20, 2011)

I didn't watch Jackass often (when I did, it was with a friend and it was at his house). Which one was he again?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I cant find any sympathy for a person who died crashing their car when they were drunk.

His family, yes, but him personally...no.

Not being heartless or anything.


----------



## nando (Jun 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> I didn't watch Jackass often (when I did, it was with a friend and it was at his house). Which one was he again?




the bearded one that looks like Zach Galifianakis

and i agree drunk driving is the lamest most stupidest thing to do.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 20, 2011)

Was Dunn's passenger also drunk?


----------



## PyroSpark (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, no real loss here. ›_›


----------



## junkerde (Jun 20, 2011)

what a jackass, lol get it?? wooops.... he caused it himself but still


----------



## ByteMunch (Jun 20, 2011)

What a way to go... Better to *burn* out than to fade away.
Sorry vulpes


----------



## pistone (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP Ryan
man no one is superman 
you can believe it as you never broke something.............and then .......you just break your neck and that it


----------



## berlinka (Jun 20, 2011)

who?
what?
any good games?


----------



## Valwin (Jun 20, 2011)

who cares ?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 20, 2011)

If you've got no interest in the story, then why even reply?
I _barely_ know who the guy was, but it doesn't give me any right to be flippant about it. 
He was somebody's son. Somebody's best friend. Somebody loved him. 
So this is not a time for jokes and stupid commentary. 

Have a little respect and human decency. 

Or have years of hiding behind the anonymity of the internet stripped that from you?


----------



## Coto (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP man. This is a bit sad because when younger I used to watch jackass with old friends.

However the passenger didn't deserve it, bad.. bad...


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just felt the need to post this news because people are probably a fan of the crew of Jackass or something, or even Viva La Bam. If you don't know who this guy is, then a little Google search would have helped before posting your useless replies. And if you don't care for this guy, or his death, why even bother clicking the topic?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

It's interesting how a basically "stuntman" died in an ordinary accident. You'd expect him to die performing, but no.

Well, it's a great loss. If I recall correctly, he was quite funny.


----------



## Raiser (Jun 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> If you've got no interest in the story, then why even reply?
> I _barely_ know who the guy was, but it doesn't give me any right to be flippant about it.
> He was somebody's son. Somebody's best friend. Somebody loved him.
> So this is not a time for jokes and stupid commentary.
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better.
Show some respect or, as you all say on the Internet, GTFO.

RIP to the dude. I remember both the laughs and shivers I had when watching the Jackass movies.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 20, 2011)

Drunk driving he brought it on himself. No sympathy.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 20, 2011)

This really sucks, I love Jackass and this is a real loss.


			
				Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Drunk driving he brought it on himself. No sympathy.


Where does it say he was drunk?


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 20, 2011)

He had sent twitter pictures a few hours before of himself and some friends (or a friend, I have not seen it myself) holding alcohol. So I would assume they were drinking, and then someone tried to drive. A website I read the story from said they didn't know who was driving...?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow. There are a lot of heartless people posting in here.

Seriously, if he was drunk and died, that doesn't mean he gets no sympathy at all. Everybody knows when you're drunk, you make stupid mistakes. Have a heart guys, grow up and be mature. If one of you die from drunk driving, I assume we have permission to tell your loved ones "he deserved it"?

Plus, it's rumors, so you guys taking them as facts, is ridiculous.

He entertained a lot of people and made a lot of people laugh. There's no reason why you guys can't show some sympathy at all.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 20, 2011)

I was pretty sad when i heard this personally. Just watched his new G4 show the other day and was liking it (Also for the Jessica Chobot hotness). And have been a Jackass fan since back when they were on MTV.

Sucks that he had to die like that though......its hard to feel bad for him considering that it was pretty reckless, but at the same time he seemed like he was a pretty good guy.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 20, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I can just see how his final moments went...
> 
> "I'm Ryan Dunn, and this is 'Car Crash'".



LOL XD ! I enjoyed that way too much!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wow. There are a lot of heartless people posting in here.



...I'd say that's more of a nasty case of...







Internet-tough-guy'ism is spreading, it's "rad" to laugh when someone dies.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, the Internet is becoming a rather sad (As in pathetic) place lately. 

Either way, RIP Ryan Dunn, you made me laugh plenty of times over the years (Hell, i still have Jackass 3.5 DVR'd, might watch it later tonight).


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 20, 2011)

He was a good guy. 
Have you guys seen the rumors and fake pictures going around saying this is just a prank, to get footage of people reacting for the next jackass movie?
I don't know what to believe, so I'm just going to leave. P;


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 20, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> He was a good guy.
> Have you guys seen the rumors and fake pictures going around saying this is just a prank, to get footage of people reacting for the next jackass movie?
> I don't know what to believe, so I'm just going to leave. P;



I seriously doubt it, pictures from the crash scene, all over thier local radio stations (Where Dunn used to guest star frequently), and April and Phil nearly crying in an interview.


----------



## Tsunii (Jun 20, 2011)

seems that it was all just a god damn joke after all


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 20, 2011)

Found on foxnews.com? Go there, and find where that is posted.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 21, 2011)

Photoshop is a hell of a thing, try harder please


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just me being facetious, but I checked the source pictures and he _seemed_ to have alcohol and a cigarette in them. (Only seemed to me)
If he did drive drunk/influenced in some way, that was stupid.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 21, 2011)

You guys have to know, we don't know how much he was drinking if at all. If he had one drink, that's not enough to intoxicate someone.

So before you guys start saying it was alcohol, get all the facts please.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You guys have to know, we don't know how much he was drinking if at all. If he had one drink, that's not enough to intoxicate someone.
> 
> So before you guys start saying it was alcohol, get all the facts please.



Don't drink and drive at all period.


----------



## HeadHunt (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1540421/30.../ryan_dunn.html

Check this out. He sure can drink. Ad fundum xD


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 21, 2011)

What is it with celebrities not dying the way we all think they will? Take the following examples.

- Michael Jackon wasn't beaten to death by angry parents, nor did his jaw fall off a la South Park.

- Steve Irwin didn't get his head bitten off by a crocodile. Hell, even that spitting cobra couldn't finish him off.

- Princess Diana dies in a car crash rather than a mine field incident.

- Elvis dies on the toilet.

And now this guy survives all the crazy shit those guys do all the time to be brought down by something this basic. The world's a crazy place. Shame to lose any of the Jackass crew, they're pretty damn funny. I'm gonna remember this guy by digging out my VHS of the original Jackass movie.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very lenient statement that can be taken several ways.  You don't know when he was drinking, merely the fact that he had alcohol and a cigarette with him, that leaves the time span open.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless he only had one beer at the time (which is doubtful), it wouldn't be out of his system in a matter of two hours. Hell, even one beer would stick around longer than that. Even a single beer can impair judgment, and when you take a guy who is used to doing crazy shit, then impair his judgment; how unlikely is a fatal event such as this?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 21, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except there's a law that says how much you're allowed to have and still be legal to drink.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laws sometimes act more as guidelines and aren't always to be followed exactly. Such as no jaywalking. It's a law out of safety, but I don't get a ticket even when I jaywalk in front of a cop car that's about 25 feet away. I find the law for the alcohol content within your system while you can still legally drive to be more a guideline, but in a negative way. What they are really trying to say is, you shouldn't drink and drive at all. Realistically though, that isn't possible to actively enforce. Instead, a, what is considered to be reasonable limit was established.

Drinking and driving at all is generally considered a big no no.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true at all. I know people who have gotten jaywalking tickets, it's all a matter of if the cop wants to bother with it or not. Alcohol limit is the same thing they take it seriously, but you can still legally drive after having a couple beers depending on how big or small you are. I've been pulled over after having a couple beers at a restaurant and they let me go because I was under the legal limit.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say people don't get ticketed for jaywalking. I just mentioned in less words that is a fairly uncommon occurrence. Also, as I said, the legal limit is still a law, but they really just don't want you to drink and drive, primarily because you can still act as a danger, even if it was just one or two beers (depending on the individual). It is preferred that people don't drink and drive period, but they can't take you to prison if you're under the limit that was established. Further, as I previously said, they couldn't realistically enforce a zero drink and drive policy. That's exactly why a legal limit even exists.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 21, 2011)

Tsunii said:
			
		

> seems that it was all just a god damn joke after all



If that is honestly real, then I, myself, feels like a total _jackass_ for making this thread.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 21, 2011)

i find this hard to believe mythbusters has already proven that cars don't explode spontaneously when they go off cliffs or crash into stuff so how can his car explode when it hit a tree?!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Tsunii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say that it's fake.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 21, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The picture or his death?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently, the autopsy is underway, and friends supposedly report that Dunn had about six beers before getting behind the wheel. Also, that Fox News article is very obviously photoshopped, otherwise a link to the actual article would have been provided.

http://www.tmz.com/2011/06/20/ryan-dunn-au...ania-route-322/


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 21, 2011)

Natural selection is all I have to say.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i find this hard to believe mythbusters has already proven that cars don't explode spontaneously when they go off cliffs or crash into stuff so how can his car explode when it hit a tree?!
> 
> Could be gas leaking onto the ground then a spark happened. It probably wasn't right away, but enough gas built up and then one spark, then it's possible.
> 
> QUOTE(Nathan Drake @ Jun 20 2011, 05:46 PM) Apparently, the autopsy is underway, and friends supposedly report that Dunn had about six beers before getting behind the wheel.



I doubt 6 beers would be enough to intoxicate someone where they can't drive right. Hell my friends and I when we go to parties on the backroad here, we smoke a lot of weed and drink A LOT of vodka, and drive home just fine. And we're not all that big or anything. I think there was something else that was a factor. It honestly doesn't make sense for someone like him to just go speeding through trees with a passenger.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I doubt 6 beers would be enough to intoxicate someone where they can't drive right. Hell my friends and I when we go to parties on the backroad here, we smoke a lot of weed and drink A LOT of vodka, and drive home just fine. And we're not all that big or anything. I think there was something else that was a factor. It honestly doesn't make sense for someone like him to just go speeding through trees with a passenger.



Hopefully you're not just thinking you drive fine, like most drunks. I will have some faith you don't put others lives in danger.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2011)

Ryan Dunn wasn't your friends. I've seen big people that couldn't drink more than about two beers before they were already showing that it was affecting them in negative ways.

Regardless, with the world we live in, we'll know for sure what may have been influencing him before too much longer anyways.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it's sort of weird what we think. One time the next day after the party, we were like "how the hell did we get home okay?" We knew we drove. But what we realized, is sorta what they said on Family Guy. We realize that we're intoxicated, so we drive slower and aren't as reckless. But a lot of times, we just stay at the party so we sober up a tiny bit, then we just drive normally. It's on the backroads, and it's like impossible to get into a car accident unless you roll the vehicle. But they have roll cages installed on the vehicles. Like there's no trees, no barriers or anything, and it's rare you'll see a car. 

But if we just want to leave, we drive slower and think harder because we know we're intoxicated. It's sort of weird how it works.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's good to know, stay safe though. We don't want to lose someone else to drinking. (If it was drinking)


----------



## Sephi (Jun 21, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture is obviously firebug'd or edited with something else, TMZ and foxnews do not have an article saying he is alive.


From the looks of things this is almost definitely not a joke, and I'm quite saddened by him dying since I've always loved his character.

r.i.p. random hero


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "found to be a joke" part


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww, dude. He was my favorite. Requiescat in pace, bro.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ryan Dunn discusses the virtues of Death
*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY6Aqv2EavQ[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean drive?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 21, 2011)

Rest in Peace, whoever you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Seriously, I don't even know him, since I'm in the Philippines.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that hard to believe. If I drink 6 beers I get pretty drunk and I sure as hell wouldn't drive home if I did, but then again I am a responsible adult and don't want to kill myself like a fucktard.


----------



## UranusKiller (Jun 21, 2011)

nothing but respect goes out to him and his family and real friends.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't feel sorry for him. He got what he deserved.
I hope that he survived for a few minutes, just to know that he caused the death of himself and his friend due to a bad decision.

I do feel sorry for his family and friends though, they didn't deserve this.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 25, 2011)

Eleven drinks they are saying now. I hate drink drivers, I'm just glad no innocent people died.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 25, 2011)

His friend died... He was with him in the car. So he killed one of his friends.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 25, 2011)

As I said no innocents died, two drunk people got in that car. They were drinking together that night. If you get in your drunk friends car and let him drive you, what do you expect to happen.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 25, 2011)

In my eyes he is innocent. He wasn't driving and relied on his friend. Now he is fried.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 25, 2011)

If you go along with a drink driver you are as guilty as them. And 'rely' on him! He chose to do what he did. He could have caught a taxi.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok. I accept your opinion.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 25, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> If you go along with a drink driver you are as guilty as them. And 'rely' on him! He chose to do what he did. He could have caught a taxi.


That's kind of tough to do when you're drunk.  Plus, from what I've read, it's not confirmed that they were drunk, just that there were bottles of alcohol in the car.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 25, 2011)

What part is tough calling a taxi? I don't agree. If someone is incapable of refraining from risking innocent peoples lives when drunk then they should either go teetotal or have some kind of professional supervision. I'm sick and tired of excuses being made for scum who put others at risk. I've had to deal with the victims of drunk and speeding drivers too many times. 

When you have had to tell someone their 5 year old won't be coming home again, you'll understand. When you have had to go with the parents to see that tiny little broken body.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ryan Dunn had 2 promilles (right word ? xD) at the time he died.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 26, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> What part is tough calling a taxi? I don't agree. If someone is incapable of refraining from risking innocent peoples lives when drunk then they should either go teetotal or have some kind of professional supervision. I'm sick and tired of excuses being made for scum who put others at risk. I've had to deal with the victims of drunk and speeding drivers too many times.
> 
> When you have had to tell someone their 5 year old won't be coming home again, you'll understand. When you have had to go with the parents to see that tiny little broken body.


Probably not.  My views on death and killing are less than sympathetic, I don't care how young the person is, how they died, or what they look like after death.  It's simply a body after death from my PoV.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

[youtube]tY6Aqv2EavQ[/youtube]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 30, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> [youtube]tY6Aqv2EavQ[/youtube]


You already posted that.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 30, 2011)

why do you keep posting that?
http://gbatemp.net/t298105-jackass-star-ry...t&p=3728621


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 30, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> why do you keep posting that?
> http://gbatemp.net/t298105-jackass-star-ry...t&p=3728621



woops forgot I posted it.


----------

